# Article: Spurs, Duncan, one step closer



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

http://www.mysanantonio.com/sports/.../MYSA041505.1D.BKNspurs.duncan.1daa16947.html




> Spurs, Duncan one step closer
> Web Posted: 04/15/2005 12:00 AM CDT
> 
> Johnny Ludden
> ...






Now that Duncan is back, we'll have to wait for Devin and Rasho to get healthy. I don't like the phrase "Rasho will be back for the playoffs, at the earliest". Maybe it seems to negative, but I just don't get a good vibe from that. 



If Devin will be cleared to practice this week, he'll be on the playoff roster, because even if he's not ready to go for the first round, it seems like he'll be ready for the remainder of the playoffs. 



Let's just pray that we don't have to go through any more injury problems.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> http://www.mysanantonio.com/sports/.../MYSA041505.1D.BKNspurs.duncan.1daa16947.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're not being negative there, Koko. I think it'd be negative to actually get a good vibe from that. Do any Spurs fans here like the idea of Rasho not playing till the playoffs at earliest?


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

ezealen said:


> You're not being negative there, Koko. I think it'd be negative to actually get a good vibe from that. Do any Spurs fans here like the idea of Rasho not playing till the playoffs at earliest?



I hope your kidding... As much as we all rag on Rasho b/c he could be better, he makes our interior D much better than it is without him. Also he does all the little things that we need him to do such as rebound, defend, block shots, etc. Sure he may not score much, but I would rather have him than not.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

texan said:


> I hope your kidding... As much as we all rag on Rasho b/c he could be better, he makes our interior D much better than it is without him. Also he does all the little things that we need him to do such as rebound, defend, block shots, etc. Sure he may not score much, but I would rather have him than not.


...what are you talking about?


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

ezealen said:


> ...what are you talking about?



You actually think we are a better team w/o Rasho? Or did I misunderstand your first post?


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

texan said:


> You actually think we are a better team w/o Rasho? Or did I misunderstand your first post?


you missunderstood me, but it's not your fault. I was being sarcastic, and I forgot how hard it is to tell when someone's being sarcastic in forums :biggrin: .

I was telling Koko that it wasn't negative to feel bad about the fact that he mite not play untill playoff time. If anthing, it would be negative not to feel bad about it, cause then you must really have something against him.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

ezealen said:


> you missunderstood me, but it's not your fault. I was being sarcastic, and I forgot how hard it is to tell when someone's being sarcastic in forums :biggrin: .
> 
> I was telling Koko that it wasn't negative to feel bad about the fact that he mite not play untill playoff time. If anthing, it would be negative not to feel bad about it, cause then you must really have something against him.





I wasn't really talking about my negativity, rather the negativity surrounding Rasho's injury. The only thing I've heard is the "He'll be back for the playoffs at the earliest", and not anything like "It's getting better" or "It's not serious."


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

rasho is a major contributer and need him 4 the inteior d and he can make an open jump shot win need. we are deffenitly better with him, i think he will b bak at the playoffs and this is all coming together at great time


----------

